# Axminster Drill Press Table



## LeChuck (29 Aug 2009)

Hello folks,

I was drilling some hole into large pieces today with my drill press and I was reflecting on how much easier woodworking would be if I had a third arm.

For a cheaper alternative, I was also thinking about the drill press table that is sold by Axminster for a very reasonable price. I don't really have the time to build this kind of thing plus finding and buying the little bits would cost me at least as much.

I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on that table and if it would fit a drill press like mine, the Jet JDP-17MF, the main difficulty being that there are no slots in the cast iron table.

Thanks,
David


----------



## joesoap (6 Sep 2009)

Hi Le chuc
Yes , that table will fit , as it says in the catalogue any column from 60 to 100 mm so with your drill col being 80 mm no prob there . Provided it does what it says on the tin eh ! 
Cheers !


----------



## John. B (15 Sep 2009)

Cast iron is very easy to drill.
Make a table from MDF. counter-bore a couple of holes, (drill through the MDF to mark the table)
Two coach bolts with wing nuts, and it's on and off in a jiffy.
(Put a couple of coats of sanding sealer on the MDF to give it a surface)

John. B


----------



## MikeH (15 Sep 2009)

I have one of them from Axminster. Not a bad bit of kit. Biggest problem is with the dust extraction on the back you can't have the fence too far back as it fouls the pillar, therefore you don't get much clearance on the fence. Generally I can work around it though so not too much of an issue. Made up some extra inserts with appropriate holes for using my Carroll drum sanders, works a treat.

Build quality is OK for the price, sure you could make something similar yourself but like you I didn't have the time. Also not sure you could make all of that for the same price.

Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will try to answer them or have a look at mine and get back to you, assumes they haven't changed the design.


----------

